
Mobile will be more powerful than PlayStation 4, Xbox One in 2017, ARM forecasts - shawndumas
http://venturebeat.com/2016/02/16/mobile-devices-will-be-more-powerful-than-playstation-4-xbox-one-in-2017-arm-forecasts/
======
jonesb6
If it was just a question of hardware performance the PC would have crushed
consoles long ago. Form factor matters, in fact it's one of the reasons mobile
took off in the first place.. and it's one of the reasons mobile gaming is
limited to a subset of genres and games.. at least until we can project it
seamlessly onto larger screens or something.

